# Any advice - homemade gun



## ThatSn1perGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys first post. Yay. Anyway for fun and for YouTube I want to do a project were I build a gun and all of its components from find-able or build-able items. Here is my list right now and any advice will be great (for the people wondering if this is legal for me my brother is a gunsmith with the proper certifications will be doing this with me but he want me to do the research)...

Body - 




Shells - 




Primers - 




Shot - How to Make Lead Shot | eHow

Hardened paper for shells - 




Black Powder - How to Make Black Powder | eHow

How much Black Powder - How to Reload Shotgun Shells With Black Powder | eHow

So who else is excited by this!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello from Minnesota.

I'll be a whole lot more excited when you report back to us that you did not blow yourself or your brother up. Be careful!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good advise! Don't advertise that your building something that Uncle Sam doesn't want you to have! he is watching and listening!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm with inor, try not to blow yourself up


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Excited, No! Curious how it goes , Yes! Isn't this what is considered an AOW by the alphabet soup guys? They'll be waiting for your report too I bet!

Or is this a Test?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I did not watch your videos yet, but just remember, eye and ear protection. I would never advocate anything like this, but I stand up for your right to do so. Well, I guess I stand behind, way far behind. 
Oh, and you better register and serialize those damn things.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> I'm with inor, try not to blow yourself up









.......


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> View attachment 4745
> .......


Hopefully, between he and his brother they will retain enough fingers to at least post the results on YouTube too. 

No offense intended SniperGuy.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, the only reason people watch auto racing is for the chance of seeing a good wreck....


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome too the Forum dude, you will fit right in with all of us delinquents! most of us are probably missing fingers and eyes, Maybe a few brain cells too! hehe!


----------



## ThatSn1perGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

We have done stuff like this before but never put all of the little pieces together. We have had stuff explode in ways we have not wanted it to before, we found a way to go around that it is sandbags for the gun, 60 pd fishing line, and a nice little bunker over 50 ft away. I just posted it on here because we don't want to spend days on this then when we are done have it go boom. Basically my question is are the shells strong enough and douse that web sight want us to put to much gunpowder in the shells.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

ThatSn1perGuy said:


> Hey guys first post. Yay. Anyway for fun and for YouTube I want to do a project were I build a gun and all of its components from find-able or build-able items. Here is my list right now and any advice will be great (for the people wondering if this is legal for me my brother is a gunsmith with the proper certifications will be doing this with me but he want me to do the research)...
> 
> Body -
> 
> ...


Freeking troll

I don't know a real American that is trying to produce a weapon that is not legal

You are on my list and I suggest (1st time posters) will always be on your list of NSA spies!


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty creative stuff.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think you might get better answers from a "reloading orientated" forum, as I know zero about blackpowder, and, zero about modifying a gun. But, please, feel free to stick around, conversate on many other subjects, how to dehydrate apples, how far to push a newbie, how much of a tip is too much for a one legged Ihop waitress, water purification, rain water storage, range reports.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, and "you shoot your eye out" also comes to mind.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

In my mind, you got your safety in place so the rest is delightful discovery ~ have fun!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee are guns that expensive or hard to come by, just buy one.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My advise is "don't do it".


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I want to watch them touch that thing off. Even with a reduced load that thing is going to buck like a mule when it goes off. I have no idea if it will stay in one piece when you fire it but I suspect if the starting load is low enough it will. Do not use any type of smokeless powder in those shells, the pressure will be much higher with a smokeless powder. I think it's an interesting project in that I'm sure you're learning quite a bit about how firearms work. I think the paper shotgun shell is genius but seems like way too much work for me. I wonder how those would feed in an auto-loader.

My concern with your design would be that your breech design is not sealed and if the back of that paper shell blows off you're going to have an awful lot of hot gas coming your way in a hurry. That nail you're using as a firing pin may very well become a projectile also so I would not consider ever firing this thing by hand. Be careful and be safe, the firing method you've devised sounds like it should be fine. Good luck with it and make sure you record the results so we can see it.

-Infidel


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, buy life and accident insurance, and my all means, use eye and ear protection. I think that "building, rebuilding, reverse engineering, tinkering, homemade backwoods trial and error" is whatthis country is built on. Now, in the same breath, I dont know how legal or illegal some of the stuff your doing is, but, hey, be carefull, be safe, document your resluts, and remember, "Its all fun and games untill somebody looses an eye" 7th grade shop teachers favorite line.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The home made pipe guns have been around a long time. Be careful and I would not tell anyone about it.
I hope you have some insurance better than obama care


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's actually quite boring up to the point when someone loses an eye, then it gets exciting!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

........






still waiting for update.......


----------



## ThatSn1perGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Freeking troll
> 
> I don't know a real American that is trying to produce a weapon that is not legal
> 
> You are on my list and I suggest (1st time posters) will always be on your list of NSA spies!


Whoa dude. I just get a bit nervous about our projects and I have been wanting to join this forum for some time. 
PLUS this forum is public, anyone can view it you don't need to be a spy...



jro1 said:


> View attachment 4764
> ........
> View attachment 4765
> still waiting for update.......


Working on it


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is not illegal to build a gun and not register it, just make sure if it is a shotgun the barrel is over 18" long and the total length and the weapon is over 26" (I am not sure on the 26" overall length but you can look up the ATF regulations online it is somewhere around there)


----------



## ThatSn1perGuy (Mar 21, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> It is not illegal to build a gun and not register it, just make sure if it is a shotgun the barrel is over 18" long and the total length and the weapon is over 26" (I am not sure on the 26" overall length but you can look up the ATF regulations online it is somewhere around there)


Thanks I did not realize that


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As long as the gun you make is made in the USA, and it is not in the disallowed gun types, then it is perfectly legal to make a gun for personal use in your home. You can not sell or otherwise transfer the gun you make without paying the tax and having it serialized but you can make any gun that it would be otherwise legal to own. 

Whether you should or not depends on your engineering skills and your craftsmanship. It is easy to make one the fires once - it's what happens after that that makes it a gun or an explosive device (which is not legal to make).


----------

